# Game: This or That part 2!



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Costa


slippers or slipper socks?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Slipper socks

Xmas Cake or Xmas pud?


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

xmas cake, drooling just at the thought.. Yum!                                              kiwi or pomegranite?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Pomegranate 

Christmas or new year?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Christmas

Orange juice or apple?


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Orange juice 

milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Milk chocolate

Egg and bacon OR porridge


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

egg and bacon 

Tea or coffee


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

tea every time!
dogs or cats?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Urmm difficult I have both

Cats

Sweet or savoury ?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

savoury

salted or butter popcorn


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Butter popcorn

Wine or beer


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Beer (preferably bud wine makes me fuzzy headed!)

Bath or Shower?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

bath

'enders or corrie


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Neither lol

Porridge or cereal


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Porridge

Fly or drive?


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Fly

Cheese and onion or salt and vinegar?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Salt and vinegar

Red or white wine


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Red

Apple or PC


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

pc

Mcds or kfc


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

yuck neither!

Camping or Hotels


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hotels! Always!

Roast Beef or Roast chicken?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Beef

Laptop or desktop


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

laptop ( usemy phone til i get a new one tho')

Celeb jungle orceeb big bro?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

jungle every time although I watch both if they are on at different times 
Ant or Dec?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

dec

Disey or looney tunes


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

looney

comedy or horror


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

horror

Bath or shower


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wine

train or plane


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Plane

cream or custard


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Custard

cat or dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Dog

House or bungalow


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bungalow

Handbags or shoes


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

shoes (then a handbag), or handbag (then shoes) lol

fish or meat


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Fish

Lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gloss

kfc or md's


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Neither sorry!
Ludo  or Snakes and Ladders?


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

snakes n ladders

brass band or orchestra


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Brass Band

Seaside or Countryside?


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

country side - like the seaside though

nightie or pj's


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nightie 

Strawberry or vanilla ?


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Strawberry

glasses or contacts


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

glasses 

REd or white (wine!!!)


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

white


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Red (for me Justone)


Scrabble or Monopoly?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Monopoly
Magazines or books?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Magazines

Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Milk

cake or biscuit


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Both  (but if I HAD to chose - cake)

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Coke

Philadelphia or Dairylea ?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Philadelphia every time. mmmmm!
Paris or Rome?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Rome 

walkers crisp or goldenwonder?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Walkers 
Savoury or sweet?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Savoury

Holiday: home or away


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

away... when I can afford it!
France or Spain?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Spain! I grew up there! 

City break or country retreat?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice one... where?
City break... I live in the country!
Barcelona or Seville?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, near Malaga on the costa del sol, in an inland village called Coin. So nowhere near beautiful Barcelona or Seville but I've been to both & they are beautiful cities! X

Red or white wine?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Mmm! Very nice! Lived in Seville for a year some time ago!
Red in a tinto de verano otherwise white every other time.
Pasta or pizza?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pasta

A tomato or creamy based sauce?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

tomato with cheese... mmmmm!
Rugby or soccer?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Rugby ( for the hunky men only!)

Computer or Laptop?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Lap top every time!
Corrie or Eastenders?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Enders!

BBC 1 or ITV ?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

BBC1 I think!
Friday or Saturday?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Friday

hugs or kisses?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

toughie... depends on my mood really!   
Toast or cereal?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Right now ? Toast 
Rock or pop ?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Celtic rock gets me every time!
Home or away?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

home

lemon or lime?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Lime

Cappucino/latte


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Latte


Pool or beach?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Pool

apple or orange


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

orange

book or kindle?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Book ( havent got a kindle?

Wine or alcopops


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

alcopops (or real champage!)

yorkshire pudding or dumplings ?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yorkshire pudding

apple crumble or apple pie


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

apple crumble ( hard choice that one! apple crumble won because it is The Best Thing to find in the fridge as a leftover. ) 


ferrari or landrover?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ferrari...

Twix or dairy milk


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ooh that's easy, dairy milk. Twix tastes of glue!

glass or porcelain?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Glass

Rugby or football?


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

football

TV or internet


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

internet

science or languages ?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

languages

spring or summer


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

summer

meringue or pastry?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

meringue (yum)

pool or beach


----------



## MrsVenus (Feb 14, 2012)

Beach

Custard creams or bourbons? X


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

bourbons


jam or marmalade


----------



## MrsVenus (Feb 14, 2012)

Marmalade

Heels or Flats?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh thats a hard one i like both!! lol

Best stick to Heels

gold or silver

Its getting hard!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

silver

pebble or shell ?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Pebble

Pancakes or scones


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

pancake!


heart or head?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Heart

Cats or dogs?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

cats
crumpets or muffins?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Muffins

******** or *******


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

*******


shakespeare or mozart?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Shakespeare

Robbie Williams or Gary Barlow


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

robbie williams

sun lounger or swing?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunlounger.

Lilo or rubber ring?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

rubber ring

biro or felt tip pen?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

felt tip

salt & vinegar or cheese & onion?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

salt and vinegar


waitrose or sainsburies?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sainsburys ( we dont have waitrose in ni)

Adsa or tesco


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

tesco - ha, i am relieved of my horror at having spelt sainsbury's wrong because you didn't manage asda!  


roast potatoes or mash?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Goldbunny i never even noticed lol

Mash

carrots or parsnips?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

parsnips


goldfish or mouse?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

goldfish

black or white?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

black

cinnamon or ginger?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Ginger
(work colleague showed me a utube video of a cinnamon challenge , soooo funny)
flip flops or sandals


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sandals

carry a duck around with you all day, or, spend ten minutes standing naked by the side of the road?


----------



## Audrey H (Mar 24, 2012)

carry a duck about all day  (love my duck - quack quack)

Scuba dive in the Caribbean or stroll on the beach in Tenby


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Scuba Dive in the Caribbean

True Blood or 50 Shades....?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

true blood


mint choc chip or rum and raisin?


----------



## Audrey H (Mar 24, 2012)

mint choc chip

stand in a lion's cage or swim with crocodiles...?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

stand (Very still) in a lion's cage.

suitcase or rucksack?


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

(4 wheel) suitcase

Husband or Ice Cream?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ice-cream

eat a dog or sit in a bath full of spiders?


----------



## Audrey H (Mar 24, 2012)

sit in a bath full of spiders ( as long as they were put in after I sit in the tub!)

heels or flats


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

flats

leather or lace?


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Leather

Sunny weather in Spain or Snow in the Swiss Alps?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

sunny weather in spain!!

Lazy or active holiday?


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Lazy

Lick a cats bum or chew on a slug?


----------

